# UK Rio Tinto



## imaginator (13 November 2007)

Hi all,
Could someone tell me what 5658 p is? Is it pence or pound?
How much is it in AUD?

Are all UK listings listed as p?



RIO TINTO (LSE:RIO.L)   

Last Trade: 5,658.00 p 
Trade Time: Nov 12 
Change:  34.00 (0.60%) 
Prev Close: 5,658.00 
Open: 5,601.00 
Bid: 5,657.00 
Ask: 5,659.00 
1y Target Est: 4,367.58p 

  Day's Range: 5,600.00 - 5,930.00 
52wk Range: 2,502.00 - 5,830.00 
Volume: 15,222,202 
Avg Vol (3m): 12,139,800 
Market Cap: £56.41 B 
P/E: 18.85 x  
EPS : 300.20p 
Dividend: 25.59p ( 8-Apr-05


----------



## Sir Burr (13 November 2007)

http://au.finance.yahoo.com/currency/convert?amt=56.58&to=AUD&from=GBP


----------



## alankew (13 November 2007)

Its pence as i presume link above explains


----------



## Pommiegranite (13 November 2007)

imaginator said:


> Hi all,
> Could someone tell me what 5658 p is? Is it pence or pound?
> How much is it in AUD?
> 
> ...





its pence.


----------



## mrgroundwork (13 December 2007)

little p is Pence, big P is Pounds

bear in mind rio ln is a slightly different stock to rio au, in the sense that it can not be shunted from the London exchange to Aussie exchange... 

unlike a Bramble share which can be traded on either...


----------



## vishalt (13 December 2007)

Personally from what I've noticed the British ones rise and fall a lot more (more liquid), whereas the Aussie ones rise/fall less.


----------

